# Wo werden die Mails gespeicher?



## pilgrimm (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ubuntu 8.04 Server mit ISPconfig v.2.2.35 am laufen. Unter ISPconfig habe ich die Maildir funktion eingestellt. Zum Backup würde ich gerne wissen wo die Mails auf dem Server gespeichert werden. Leider kann ich nirgends was finden.

Wo werden standardmäßig die Maildirs gespeichert und in welcher config Datei steht das?

Danke & Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Burge (31. März 2010)

var/www/client/user/maildir


----------



## pilgrimm (6. Apr. 2010)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------

